# hymer b534 ...what is this



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi guys while pushing the sprung end cap back on on my rear bumper and thinking how it had saved me a new bumper yet again i discovered a long pole affair that runs the length of the bumper that looks like it is sort of stored in there 
Any ideas what it can be ..thats what i like about hymers 6 yrs and im still finding out things out him.....
thnx .trevor


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*hymer b534 ...what is this*

Hi, Is it a towbar ? Here in France one is not allowed to tow disabled vehicles with ropes, straps etc and must use a rigid towbar. Not sure about opther European countries though.

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

We have a long pole stored in the rear locker. It helps retrieve stuff lost in the middle of the full width lockers. It is also capable of being used to retrieve the spare wheel.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

it could be a starter handle for a racing turkey :lol:


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We kept our hose for discharging the waste water in this compartment. It was fantastic cos did n't have to put the drippy thing in the garage or van. Could probably keep the hose for filling in there too (if you mind bugs)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pic*

I am intrigued - any pictures?


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

sorry been away working 
Could be something for towing like mentioned i will photo next week end Its the exact length of the rear bumper I have all the manuals and see nothing in any Like i said its kinda nice keep finding new things I had owned a year and then discovered i had air adjustable suspension which was fantastic
Thanx


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Trevor. I suppose you have the answer by now. However i'll stick my pennyworth in just in case. I have a1994 584, on this the whole rear bumper can be pulled out by about .75m. this is possible as the bumper is held in place via 2 square telescopic tubes, the outer tube fixed to the van and the inner to the bumper, the bumper is released by a 1/4 turn of a couple of cam locks. You have to get well down to see these. Once the bumper has been withdrawn you can tilt the bumper back this then makes a carrier for a light motorcycle.But to get a motorcycle up on the carrier Hymer have supplied a ramp which is housed in the bumper extrusion. there is a spring clip to hold down when withdrawing the ramp. It's a very clever bit of work by Hymer but tends to be overlooked when sold on . Hope this is the problem you were enquiring about.
Regards Satchel.


----------

